# LLA Guide Report Livingston White Bass and Lake Conroe Hybrids! Open Dates



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been on here in a while, we have been a little busy. The fishing on Lake Conroe has really turned on the last 2-3 weeks! The colder the weather gets the better. This is a great time of year to learn how to catch some great quality fish. This is the time of year we start deadsticking. If you have ever heard, or are wanting to learn how to deadstick, now is the time to book your trip and learn. It's a totally different way of fishing and can be a little tricky if your not doing it right, but if done right you can load the boat up with fish. There are still white bass on the south end of Lake Livingston, but can be a little tricky to find. If you are wanting to fish either lake give us a call and we can make it happen. We will be offering trips on Lake Conroe for the next 3 months, so don't miss out on the great hybrid action! Give us a call (936) 327-6930


----------



## Rangerharley1959 (Jul 5, 2013)

looks like your tearing them up Mike........


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

That is a nice mess of Fish. Looks good hope to see you soon.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Kenny. Tony whenever your ready get your crew and let's go catch em!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice work Michael. I need to get Jenny and Danny up for a trip.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Great catch Mike !!


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks fellas! Whenever your ready to make the trip let's go! The bite has been solid!


----------

